# Politique de revente



## Antiphon (17 Juillet 2001)

Quelle est votre politique de revente de vos Macintosh? On sait bien que les possesseurs d'ordinateurs Apple sont souvent plus attachés à leur machine que tout autre propriétaire de PC, et il suffit de traîner un peu chez quelques revendeurs, pour voir que des gens continuent souvent de travailler avec des Mac vieux de plus ou moins dix ans (ce qui d'ailleurs pose un sérieux problème pour savoir quelle est la réalité du parc mondial des ordinateurs Apple, et quelle peut être la capacité de la firme de Cupertino à le renouveler)
Donc, achetez-vous une configuration en fonction de sa meilleure revente (on sait que la décôte est moins sévère sur les Mac)? Au bout de combien de temps vous en débarrassez-vous? Que pensez-vous de l'argus publié par « SVM Mac »? Ou vous constituez-vous un vrai musée chez vous (ce qui personnellement est mon cas)? Toutes vos réflexions sur le sujet sont les bienvenues.

Cordialement,

Antiphon


----------



## bateman (17 Juillet 2001)

je revends mes macs mais je les revends à des connaissances, comme ça les machines ne sont jamais très loin.

je continue des les voir. de m'en occuper, de faire de la hot line assistance.

je change assez souvent, tous les ans en fait, comme cela j'arrive à les revendre à un bon prix, ce qui me permet de monter en gamme..

vivement demain pour pouvoir enfin passer commande du powerbook II, 600 mhz, 512 mo, 30 go, nvidia geforce togo qui affiche en 1200 pixels par 800 ;-)


----------



## roro (17 Juillet 2001)

je change de Mac tous les 18 mois en moyenne. Sauf un PM7500 que j'ai gardé plus de deux ans car je l'avais upgradé. Je ne monte pas en gamme au fur et à mesure, au contraire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 j'ai décidé de ne plus investir plus de 10000FF TTC dans une UC... compte tenu de mon utilisation perso, ça me semble vraiment délirant de dépasser cette somme. Actuellement, mon iMac 400 acheté en septembre 2000 me donne pleine satisfaction. Si l'iMac nouveau est excitant, je changerais peut être en septembre 2001. Sinon, j'attends début 2002...

[17 juillet 2001 : message édité par roro]


----------



## ficelle (17 Juillet 2001)

salut.
je n'ai pas eu les moyens de garder toute les machines qui ont pu me passer entre les mains, mais je suis quand meme du genre conservateur. au coté de mes 3 machines regulieres, j'ai une belle petite collection de vieux bourrins parfaitement fonctionnels. mon grand regret et d'avoir du revendre les powerbook au fur et a mesure pour acheter le suivant : 5300, 1400, G3/233, G3/333 pour en arriver au pismo 500.
a+


----------



## archi (18 Juillet 2001)

Mac +.......vendu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mac IIci....donné   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mac IIsi
LC II
Performa 450
Quadra 840 AV
PB Duo 210
PM 7200
PM 8500 NewerTech G3/300
iMac 233 rev. A
iMac SE 400 Graphite
G4 dual 500
TiBook 400
....tous en réseaux et en parfait état


----------



## FdeB (19 Juillet 2001)

Chez moi c'est plutot un musée : http://www.de-brugada.fr.st/ 
Plutôt me faire couper la main   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que de vendre un de mes macs.
Mon lan en activité :  Quadra 610, 7500, G3 300 (Beige), Yosemite 400, lombard 400, et sans doute bientot iBook II (AppleExpo ?).
Mon grand regret un Cube.
Il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois de trouver sur trottoir de vieux Macs (si, si) Je les ramènent évidement les  démontent entièrement une peu de chirurgie esthétique et ça repare : je dois avoir une vingtaine de mononoblocs et autres c'est mon trésor j'en ai trouvé une autre vingtaine en déco dans une boutique je dois les récupérer mais je manque de place pour le moent( Hic)
Mais je suis toujour preneur évidement

[19 juillet 2001 : message édité par FdeB]


----------



## roro (19 Juillet 2001)

compte tenu des annonces de MWNY, j'attendrai début 2002 pour changer d'iMac (modèle de sept2000).


----------



## krigepouh (19 Juillet 2001)

Salut
Content de voir qu'il y a d'autres "fondus" comme moi qui ne peuvent se séparer de leur Macs   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour l'instant j'ai chez moi (au grand désepoir de ma femme) :

- Apple 2e : 64 ko de Ram, DOS 3.3, lecteur de disquette 160 ko
- Newton MessagePad 120 : Newton OS 2.0
- eMate 300, Newton OS 2.1, 2 Mo de Ram, 2 Flash Card de 4 Mo
- Mac SE : 1 Mo de Ram, MacOS 6.05, 10 Mo de DD
- Macintosh 2 CX : MacOS 7.1
- PowerBook 520 c : MacOS 7.51, 24 Mo de Ram, 160 Mo de DD
- Macintosh 2 FX : 32 Mo de Ram, MacOS 7.61, 1 Go de DD, écran Apple 13"
- PowerMac 6400/200 (boosté en G3/400) : 80 Mo de Ram, MacOS 9.04, 60 Go de DD, écran Apple 15"
- PowerBook G3/400 : 192 Mo de Ram, MacOS 9.1, 6 Go de DD, écran 14,1"
- PowerMac G4/400 : 512 Mo de Ram, MacOS X/Classic, 80 Go de DD, écran RasterOps 19" et ProVision 17"






  ouf

Quand j'aurais fait un peu de place je rêve de me procurer l'"Ancêtre" le Lisa, puis un //c avc son écran d'origine etc

Donc revendre mes Macs n'est vraiment pas d'actualité, cela fait une sacré différence avec les utilisateurs du monde Wintel qui eux n'ont aucun lien affectif avec leur bécane

a+


----------



## roro (19 Juillet 2001)

personnellement, garder mes Mac, j'aurai bien aimé, mais pour quoi faire ?

1) je n'ai pas la place de garder mon matos (!)
2) je n'ai pas l'utilité d'avoir plus de deux Mac chez moi
3) je revends pour acheter du nouveau


bref, même si j'adore les Mac que j'ai eus et celui que j'ai actuellement, je m'en sépare à chaque fois. A chaque fois c'est difficile... surtout pour le Classic et le 7500AV.
enfin voila... j'ai un lien affectif avec mes Mac mais je ne suis pas collectionneur !


----------



## Yan Wu (20 Juillet 2001)

- Mac LC/16 4/40 Vendu
- Mac IIci/25 24/80 Vendu
- Performa 630/33 12/500/TV Vendu
- PowerMac 8100/80 16/500/AV Vendu
- PowerMac 7500/100 64/500/AV 
- PowerMac 9500/132 128/1Go Vendu
- Umax Pulsar 180 128/2Go Vendu
- PowerMac 9600/300 128/4Go Vendu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- PowerBook G3/233 256/12Go Vendu
- PowerBook G3/300 192/8Go/DVD Vendu
- Performa 5500/275 64/2Go/TV Vendu
- PowerBook G3/400 256/20Go/DVD Vendu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Performa 6400/180 48/1.6Go Vendu
- PowerMac G3/266 Beige 64/6Go Vendu
- Umax Pulsar G3/400 256/46Go/3dfx

De toutes ces machines, je regrette vraiment le 9600 et le Lombard


----------



## Fschuster (20 Juillet 2001)

Hello,

Pour moi aussi, il est hors de question de vendre mes macs. Ma collect se compose ainsi pour l'instant :

1 Mac 128k
2 Mac SE
1 Mac SE 30
1 Classic Couleur
1 Mac IIsi
2 Mac IIfx
3 LC 475
1 PB 190
1 PB 540c
1 PB 1400c
1 Performa 5200
1 Powermac 5400/180
1 PowerMac 7200/90


----------



## bapts (20 Juillet 2001)

He He, 

C'est comme les coins a champignons, on le repete pas a tout le monde...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un petit indice? bon d'accord, mais pas le lieu, juste l'heure   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : entre 22h et 24h

Tu regardes les jours de ramassage des encombrant dans les villes de banlieues et tu te pointes la veille au soir, tu n'as plus qu'a fouiller un peu partout.

Bapts


----------



## krigepouh (20 Juillet 2001)

Mais kesskidiii


----------



## bapts (21 Juillet 2001)

J'ai aussi du mal a me separe de mes vieux macs...

-1 TO8 (c'est pas un mac mais c'etait le premier, j'avais 10 ans...)
-1 SE/30 + 1 Personal LaserWriter SC
-1 PM7500 (upgrade en G4/350)
-1 G4 400 PCI

A cote de ca, la recup dans la rue, ca marche bien: 1 II, 1 LC, 1 SE, 1 SE/30, 1 IIsi, 1 IIci (avec des cartes Labview), 2 Laserwriter NT, 1 DD SCSI 800Mo, 1 PM6200... (Dommage qu'on trouve pas encore de iMacs dans la rue   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Et apres deux trois tests et nettoyages, ca marche. Mon seul regret, j'ai jamais pu faire fonctionner une Phaser 340 (imprimante laser couleur) recuperee dans la rue, mais je la garde, au cas ou. Je suis incorrigible.

Bapts


----------



## krigepouh (21 Juillet 2001)

salut !
Hé ho là c'est quoi ce souk !!!?
Vous habitez dans quel quartier pour trouver des Macs dans la rue  confused: 
Moi les seuls ordis abandonnés que j'ai pu voir ce sont des vieux terminaux, des pécés
Récemment j'ai trouvé une Epson 5500 mais pas moyen de la faire fonctionner avec mon PBG3/400 (incorrigible moi aussi je la garde   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

a+


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par krigepouh:
*Mais kesskidiii     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il répond à la quesiton plus haut pour savoir ou trouver des mac   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[22 juillet 2001 : message édité par Florent]


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2001)

à la réderie d'Amiens cette année, j'ai du compter une cinquantaine de vieux macs (II, LC, 6100 et j'en passe) pour pas cher : 300 frs maxi après argumentation
ce sont souvent des étudiants qui les avaient achetés sous le prétexte que  "Mac c'est bien" (ce qui est vrai) et qui ce sont servi de Claris et autres et qui se sont acheté un Wintel (" parce que des macs personne n'en a en entreprise" et que " c'est vieux et ça n'avance pas") à l'inverse des étudiants d'art et de design qui rachète ces outils
moi j'ai gardé mon Alice (hi hi hi), mon TO8, mon Atari 1024 STF (presque le premier utilisable), un 6100 en état de marche (beau-papa et belle-maman), un G3 Bleu 300 sert pour le travail et surtout pour une amie, un iMac DV 400 Ruby (celui utilisé tous les jours) et un iMac DV+ 400 vendu
un iBook II bientôt si Mr Jobs l'upgrade à 700Mhz


----------



## Jeclic (30 Juillet 2001)

Moi j'ai achete que 2 Mac mais je les ai tous gardes : 
Mac Classic:8Mhz/RAM 4Mo/DD 40Mo/OS 7.0
Performa 6400/180Mhz/56/1,6Go/Modem 28.8/OS 9.1

J'attend les G5 pr changer mais je pense qu'a l'avenir je changerait plus souvent de Mac car mon Performa commence a etre un peu lent pour les nouvelles applications et surtout pour les jeux.

Je ne pense pas revendre mon Performa si j'achete un nouveau Mac vu que je n'en retirerai qu'un tres petit prix donc je prefere le garder pour fair un petit reseau.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Juillet 2001)

Voici moi aussi ma petite expérience :
mon premier ordinateur : cpc 6128 amstrad

puis se sont enchaînés les pc :

286
386 sx 16 (le premier que je me suis payé tout seul, 12000 F d'occaz)
486 sx 25
486 dx 4 100
pentium II 333

Comme au boulot, tout le monde bossait sur mac, j'ai acheté un PB 5300. Catastrophe, toujours en panne (au moins 3 changement d'écran, sav qualité Apple en faillite, dans les années noires). Malgré tous ces ennuis, je trouvais vraiment le mac génial. Gérant deux réseaux (l'un PC, l'autre mac), y a pas photo et ma préférence va sans aucun doute vers le mac.
enfin en 2000, je me suis qd même décidé à racheter un imac (pour les enfants et la maman). Je crois aujourd'hui que c'est moi qui l'utilise le plus. Mieux : mon PC prend la poussière, et je ne l'allume plus que quelques fois par mois, histoire de faire tourner le moteur.
Eh oui je me suis converti au mac, et je ne le regette pas (si, juste un peu quand on voit les prix exorbitants (ex: micro plaintalk apple)pour certains periphériques ou upgrades (mémoire des premiers imac), même si c'est de moins en moins vrai)


----------



## bapts (28 Novembre 2001)

Inventaire bis (voir mon message precedent): eh oui ! ca evolue vite !

La recup marche toujours aussi bien, dans le desordre : 2 SE, 1 SE/30, 1 Quadra 610, 2 ecrans 12'' RGB, 1 Laserwriter NTX, 1 laserwriter Plus et 1 PowerMac 6150/66 !!! le tout en parfait etat de fonctionnement apres un seance de toilettage...

Et puis, on vient d'acheter d'occaz, avec mon frere, un 9600/200, 160Mo de RAM, 6Go + 1 scanner + 1 modem.

Bapts


----------



## krigepouh (28 Novembre 2001)

BAPTS MAINTENANT CA SUFFIT DE ME NARGUER COMME CÀ !!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








(GentilGentil)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dis moi Baptsounet (Fleurs Fleurs) tu les vois où ces Macs à l'abandon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (tchiptchip)

Tu peux me mailer tu sais (lalala)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+


----------



## MarcMame (28 Novembre 2001)

Si ça interesse quelqu'un, j'ai une ImageWriter II (matricielle) et une StyleWriter II (jet d'encre) en parfait état esthetique et technique.


----------

